# NVIDIA and Kernel

## dnamroud

Hello

i was trying to update from kernel 2.6.7 to 2.6.12-r7

I used the guide available at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

After updating I got the folowing error:

Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/video/nvideo.ko) unkown symbol in module, or unknown parameter

(EE) NVIDIA(0): failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module....

While retrying to reboot using my old kernel 2.6.7 , I got the following error:

Error API mismatch, the NVIDIA kernel module is version 7.1.0 but this X module is version 1.0.7.7667. Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version...

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module ! please ensure that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this sytem, and that NVIDIA device files have been created properly....

I searched the forum to find any solution to my problem, i didn't. 

Any suggestion please...

thanx

----------

## geniux

re-emerge nvidia-kernel, modprobe nvidia and startx again

----------

## dnamroud

I will try to do it tomorrow, but why I got error on my previous kernel..

----------

## geniux

Because you change the old /usr/src/linux symlink to the new one

----------

## Archangel1

Make sure that nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel are both at the same version - you can't mix and match them.

----------

## dnamroud

After re-merging nvidia-kernel, and modeprobe nvidia I got the same error:

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel have the same version...

I can't understand why nvidia is linking to (/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko) instead of (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko)?

How can i change it?

Thank you

Dany

----------

## dnamroud

After choosing the new kernel to boot

when i run uname -r I got the following 

root ~ # uname -r

2.6.1-gentoo-r1

And

root /usr/src # ls -l

total 30548

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root        22 Aug  4 17:43 linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x  16 root     root      4096 Mar 22  2004 linux-2.4.22

drwxr-xr-x  16 root     root      4096 Sep 29  2003 linux-2.4.22-ck1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root     root      4096 Feb  6  2004 linux-2.6.1-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root     root      4096 Aug  5 08:08 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x  19 root     root      4096 Jun 30  2004 linux-2.6.2-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x  18 root     root      4096 Mar 24  2004 linux-2.6.4-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  18 root     root      4096 May 29  2004 linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root     root      4096 Jul 15  2004 linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r11

drwxr-xr-x  19 root     root      4096 Jun 30  2004 linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  18 root     root      4096 Oct 18  2004 linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r9

what is and where is the problem... 

Thanx

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

The problem is, that you are running 2.6.1-gentoo-r1, but your symlink is pointing to linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r7. If you are building nVidia, running kernel, symlink and kernel in use must be the same kernel-version.

----------

## dnamroud

how can i fix this problem at this time and run kernel 2.6.12-r7 instead of 2.6.1

thank you

Dany

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

How about choosing the entry of kernel 2.6.12-r7 in your grub menu after switching on the machine?

----------

## dnamroud

ok i will try it,

in the mean while i switched to the old kernel and i emerged again nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx

now it is working fine

i will check it again next week 

Thanks for you all and for your help

Dany

----------

## dnamroud

I did the following changes in my grub menu while starting

( I installed kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r :Cool: 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r8

And this is what I got while trying to start my X session

********************************************************************************

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.1-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux xxxxxx 2.6.12-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Wed Aug 10 17:25:35 EDT 2005 i686

Build Date: 04 August 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 11 07:22:47 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 7

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

----------

## 1veedo

 *geniux wrote:*   

> re-emerge nvidia-kernel, modprobe nvidia and startx again

 I have the same problem and this didn't work for me.  Just emerge rsync and --update and I started getting the errors.  It used the proper kernel sources.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178  USE="-dlloader" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3  0 kB
```

Should I force nvidia-kernel to be 1.0.8178 instead of .0.8178-r3? (and how would I do that?)

edit:

You need to run 

modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe nvidia

This requires you stop all x sessions.

----------

## dnamroud

1veedo

If you are upgrading your kernel, it is better to upgrade to the latest version and try to follow up this guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installing the Appropriate Drivers
> 
> Now it's time to install nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx. Since nvidia-glx depends on nvidia-kernel, installing nvidia-glx is sufficient. 
> ...

 

Good luck

Dany

----------

